# if u think u got tha sickest system post em uphere



## chrome_lowrider (Oct 7, 2004)

if u think u got the most sickest system on da block post em up here(SICKEST)


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

are we allowed to post systems that we've designed and installed for people? :biggrin:


----------



## chrome_lowrider (Oct 7, 2004)

i think.......


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

heres my sub. its not the sickest on earth, but i love it! 15" jugg.
dont have any pics of my amp to post, but its a hifonics 1500d


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

by far not the sickest...but it blows a few skirts up...


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

2 RE MT 18's = I WIN!!!!






Nice jugg 

Still havent gotten power to that thing?


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

thanks. 

i did buy a hifonics 1500, i just dont have a picture to post it. im down in PA for college, and i left them at home so it wouldnt get stolen, cant wait to get them back in my car.


----------



## chrome_lowrider (Oct 7, 2004)

yea dawgs pretty nice systems(yo dawg nice jugg)


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

thanks chrome!


----------



## chrome_lowrider (Oct 7, 2004)

is dat tha only jug u have........well if i is then make peeps look twice


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chrome_lowrider_@Oct 17 2004, 06:58 PM
> *is dat tha only jug u have........well if i is then make peeps look twice
> [snapback]2305370[/snapback]​*



what did you just say?


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

haha none of yall and got shit on me!




haha jus kiddin, the ones 1ofaknd and kartoon posted up gave me chills :cheesy:


----------



## chrome_lowrider (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon_@Oct 18 2004, 08:14 AM
> *what did you just say?
> [snapback]2306987[/snapback]​*


i have no freakin idea


----------



## chrome_lowrider (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Oct 18 2004, 08:23 AM
> *haha none of yall and got shit on me!
> haha jus kiddin, the ones 1ofaknd and kartoon posted up gave me chills :cheesy:
> [snapback]2307007[/snapback]​*


damn! what's all in that thing........how much does it pump


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

oh jus 2-12s firing down, im redoing it at the moment, im doing a bigger box, with a biberglass top and the subs are gonna be facing the celing and angled toward the rear 3/4 windos a little bit


----------



## chrome_lowrider (Oct 7, 2004)

sweet


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

maybe not "sick" but it pounds
http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p...43558&members=1


----------



## th12t33n (Oct 13, 2004)

dont have any pics but i will soon imma run to the store and get a camera have to take some pics for classifieds forums anywyas, but

i have 4 12 inch kikcer solobarics(3 are the black ones when they made l7's like that) and one is the new one kicker replaced the other one tha tblew with a never model) and beasting them i have a HiFonics XI Colossuss =) this thing is beastly =P and man does it beattttttttt


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

here's a couple amps that i'm running right now...


----------



## VAN-MIZZLE (Dec 28, 2003)

no where near the sickest but I do aight :biggrin:


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

Normally I'd post my Caddy but lets throw this in for a lil change... :biggrin:


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

is that a stroker?


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon_@Oct 22 2004, 08:23 AM
> *is that a stroker?
> [snapback]2319202[/snapback]​*


Doesnt look like it.


One will be arriving at my house monday though


----------



## chrome_lowrider (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VAN-MIZZLE_@Oct 21 2004, 04:21 PM
> *no where near the sickest but I do aight  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! that's nice


----------



## chrome_lowrider (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Oct 21 2004, 05:16 PM
> *Normally I'd post my Caddy but lets throw this in for a lil change...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how did u do that?


----------



## mattb4bama (Apr 20, 2002)

i just received my stroker yesterday, took long enough, im ready to see what this puppy will do though


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

post a pic!


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

yea someone please post pics of strokers!


----------



## mattb4bama (Apr 20, 2002)

i just started on my fiberglass box for my stroker. its gonna be tuned at 35hz in my 4runner with around 900watts rms. should be doin a good bit of damage. i will definitely show some pics off when im done


----------



## th12t33n (Oct 13, 2004)

yo her eit is myt 4 kicker solobarics and a hifonics colossus



















i wish i had better pic of the collossuss its like 40 inches in length like 60 lbs+ and 3200 max, 2500 rms/2400? cant member mono 1 channel 2 ohms its a fucking monsta no bullshit cheap amp either it puts out all of its 2400 clean good power amps, im just looking for a line driver, some farrad caps, and some 0/1 gauge wire to run it all, being the amp takes dual 0 gauge power and ground wire...


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

does anyone like my system ?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon_@Oct 27 2004, 08:09 AM
> *yea someone please post pics of strokers!
> [snapback]2332950[/snapback]​*



Ask and you shall recieve!!!


Just arrived here today....


----------



## titslover (May 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JeremyD_@Oct 29 2004, 05:56 PM
> *Ask and you shall recieve!!!
> Just arrived here today....
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## chrome_lowrider (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 21 2004, 10:59 AM
> *here's a couple amps that i'm running right now...
> 
> 
> ...


pretty nice amp


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JeremyD_@Oct 29 2004, 05:56 PM
> *Ask and you shall recieve!!!
> Just arrived here today....
> 
> ...




These bitches are way old school


----------



## corndawg (Jul 17, 2003)

aint nobody got shit on mine...... pioneer 50x4 head unit with 6 1/2 xplods in the front and 6x9 xplods behind the seat


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

stroker.... so.... nice....


----------



## th12t33n (Oct 13, 2004)

them strokers are old but there so 80's looking i couldnt bump that shit in my ride, theres better replacements, cheaper to. =)


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~BASS~MASTER~_@Oct 20 2004, 07:41 PM
> *maybe not "sick" but it pounds
> http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p...43558&members=1
> [snapback]2315787[/snapback]​*


does anyone like these??????????????????????????
or like what i did to them?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~BASS~MASTER~_@Nov 1 2004, 04:32 PM
> *does anyone like these??????????????????????????
> or like what i did to them?
> [snapback]2349051[/snapback]​*


what' did you do to them..other then put cheap grills on em?


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 1 2004, 03:43 PM
> *what' did you do to them..other then put cheap grills on em?
> [snapback]2349092[/snapback]​*


those grills are not cheap :angry: 
they are just sittin in my room  
hooked up to my stereo, but its rly loud... beats my friends system and he has 2 12 audiobahns, and a bazooka :uh: amp


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

oh...they aren't cheap? do they make it sound better?


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

somewhat lol
i have cotton in the box, that makes it sound better, and the box wood (forgot what its called) is an inch thick, thats a plus..... yea well... thats about it


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

*THE 02 ESCALADE*








*THE 04 EXT*
THE MTX 9500's are comin out and i'm goin with (4) RE MT 15's


----------



## chrome_lowrider (Oct 7, 2004)

holy shit


----------



## chrome_lowrider (Oct 7, 2004)

bass master how did u do that thing with the car...i've never seen a car on GTA san andreas like that


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Tumult in my bed :biggrin:


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chrome_lowrider_@Nov 3 2004, 07:40 AM
> *bass master how did u do that thing with the car...i've never seen a car on GTA san andreas like that
> [snapback]2354862[/snapback]​*


do what? :biggrin:


----------

